# [number] [hours, days, weeks] left / to go



## RandyBratt

Hello guys,
Could you please help me translating to following:
[number] [hours, days, weeks] left 
or
[number] [hours, days, weeks] to go

Salamat po


----------



## niernier

I translate it as:



RandyBratt said:


> A.
> [number] [hours, days, weeks] left
> [bilang] [oras, araw, linggo] na lang ang natitira
> 
> B.
> [number] [hours, days, weeks] to go
> [bilang] [oras, araw, linggo] na lang




You can provide us context where these phrases are to be used so we can see if it fits. If this serves as a countdown timer of some sort then I preferably choose A.


----------



## RandyBratt

Thanks a lot niernier


----------



## mataripis

1.) Limang taon na lang ang palugit at magtataas na ang singgil sa lahat ng bilihin at bayarin. 2.) Isang oras na lang at dapat tapusin na ang laro.


----------

